# My first Schnauzer



## Maevelyn (May 13, 2013)

I have a Black and Silver Schnauzer who I'm trying to hand strip. I think I have the technique down, because he actually seems to like it but I don't think I've got the hand of what to strip and when. Do I have to pluck him bald before I can roll his coat? I'm also struggling with where to start his beard. So far I've erred on the side of caution and haven't touched the silver except for a little bit but he has a big moon pie face. 

Just to add: I was a dog groomer for years but NOBODY where I live really gets their dog stripped so there was never an opportunity to learn how to strip from other groomers. It's also been a few years since I groomed professionally.


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

The pattern on a schnauzer is not changed when stripping. Same pattern as clipping. The beard starts at the outside corner of the eye, and goes to the whisker nodule on the lower cheek. You do not need to strip to the skin in order to start rolling the coat. Mini schn will need a few hours of work each week to properly maintain a handstripped coat. The legs are scissored, not stripped. I believe cheeks are clipped and possibly throat too, but I would have to check on that.


----------



## Maevelyn (May 13, 2013)

Graco22 said:


> The pattern on a schnauzer is not changed when stripping. Same pattern as clipping. The beard starts at the outside corner of the eye, and goes to the whisker nodule on the lower cheek. You do not need to strip to the skin in order to start rolling the coat. Mini schn will need a few hours of work each week to properly maintain a handstripped coat. The legs are scissored, not stripped. I believe cheeks are clipped and possibly throat too, but I would have to check on that.


It's strange but he seems to prefer the stripping to being clipped, although I did clip the silver part of his throat and ears. I had read that the silver is more sensitive when being stripped.


----------



## NicoleIsStoked (Aug 31, 2012)

I have a Norfolk terrier who gets stripped. What I usually do is take a metal comb and back comb him so his hair sticks up. Anything that is not even and in line gets pulled. You should not strip him to the skin but he may be a little bald here and there after the first time.


----------



## Analytical Ada (Apr 23, 2013)

Bless you for your patience! I gave up on hand stripping about a year ago when I decided not to show Ada - it was just too much work for maintaining a pet's coat and she tends to overheat if I wait too long in between grooming sessions.

YouTube has some good videos on hand stripping. Here's one that I found helpful:
http://m.youtube.com/#/watch?v=b6J9Crq5C60&desktop_uri=/watch?v=b6J9Crq5C60

When I groom mine, I try to look at lots of pictures to see what it's 'supposed' to look like. Unlike you, I was completely new to grooming, so it has been an interesting experience!


----------



## ShelterPups (Jan 3, 2013)

I am a first time Mini Schnauzer owner and for the life of me I don't know why I didn't realize how special the breed is. My little guy. Markus' OB is 1/24/2013 and I have owned him since 4/20/2013. I had an appointment to have him groomed today but cancelled. He had a Schnauzer cut when I bought him and it has pretty much grown out so I know in time he will need grooming. I HATE the way the Skirt looks on a Schnauzer and would rather not have Markus wear one. What does a puppy cut look like on a Schnauzer? The groomer I spoke with says there are Schnauzer cuts and puppy cuts.I gave Markus a shower this morning and he smells baby sweet!


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

ShelterPups said:


> I am a first time Mini Schnauzer owner and for the life of me I don't know why I didn't realize how special the breed is. My little guy. Markus' OB is 1/24/2013 and I have owned him since 4/20/2013. I had an appointment to have him groomed today but cancelled. He had a Schnauzer cut when I bought him and it has pretty much grown out so I know in time he will need grooming. I HATE the way the Skirt looks on a Schnauzer and would rather not have Markus wear one. What does a puppy cut look like on a Schnauzer? The groomer I spoke with says there are Schnauzer cuts and puppy cuts.I gave Markus a shower this morning and he smells baby sweet!


A correct schnauzer trim does NOT have a skirt. Its an "underline" no deeper than the elbow, and should just look like it grows naturally that way, blending very low off the ribcage. Unfortunately, some groomers put a hula type skirt on them, way, way too high and I agree...looks silly. Here is a pic of a correct schnauzer pattern, on a pet.


----------

